# Spinning- Nearly done



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Only one hank of spinning fiber left. One skein still resting on the bobbin before washing. I should have four full sized skeins when finished. I have a project in mind, so I'm trying to make a lot of yarn. The lighting wasn't great, but the colors are pretty accurate. It has been hard trying to spin a little fatter yarn than I usually spin. It's kinda thick & thin, but that will just add interest to my project.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the colors of your yarn. Curious to see what it will become.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What beautiful colors! :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors and beautiful spinning.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

malabrigo nube is a sweet joy to spin, I did a hank about 2 months ago.
Looks lovely and luscious.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty and what is the project it just happens to be my two favorite colors together.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is gorgeous. I've heard a lot of negative reports about Malabrigo fibre. Is it really quite compacted? I watched a YouTube this morning and she was saying it looks felted. It didn't have good saturation. I'd really be interested to hear your views because so far it's all been negative. I just love their colours


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have had more trouble with the dark blue in the fiber than any other color, but Malabrigo yarns are SOOOOO nice to knit with, whether purchased yarn or handspun that it's worth it. What I have the most trouble with this fiber is splitting it to spin. It just doesn't split evenly, but the yarn is pretty & soft. I have spun with Malabrigo before & had no trouble with it. It does felt. I found out by accident with a hat that I had knitted with some other Malabrigo handspun. I really liked that hat & it is still wearable, but it just isn't as pretty as it used to be. It wasn't meant to be a felted hat - and I lost the scarf that I wove with the rest of that handspun. I just hope whoever took it really needed it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have had more trouble with the dark blue in the fiber than any other color, but Malabrigo yarns are SOOOOO nice to knit with, whether purchased yarn or handspun that it's worth it. What I have the most trouble with this fiber is splitting it to spin. It just doesn't split evenly, but the yarn is pretty & soft. I have spun with Malabrigo before & had no trouble with it. It does felt. I found out by accident with a hat that I had knitted with some other Malabrigo handspun. I really liked that hat & it is still wearable, but it just isn't as pretty as it used to be. It wasn't meant to be a felted hat - and I lost the scarf that I wove with the rest of that handspun. I just hope whoever took it really needed it.


Good to know, thank you. Sad about your scarf


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful color, love thick and thin!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

desireeross said:


> That is gorgeous. I've heard a lot of negative reports about Malabrigo fibre. Is it really quite compacted? I watched a YouTube this morning and she was saying it looks felted. It didn't have good saturation. I'd really be interested to hear your views because so far it's all been negative. I just love their colours


The malabrigo Nube I spun was a delight to spin. I'm still a beginner, so it isn't completely even, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> The malabrigo Nube I spun was a delight to spin. I'm still a beginner, so it isn't completely even, but I'm happy with it.


Very pretty. I love the colours


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> The malabrigo Nube I spun was a delight to spin. I'm still a beginner, so it isn't completely even, but I'm happy with it.


I think it is wonderful and your not only a beginner there is no such thing you are a forever student like all of us. Have fun with your spinning there is no spinning police. lol lol


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Your yarn is beautiful and I love the the look of thick and thin when knitted. When I want nice even yarn, I just buy it from my favorite LYS.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> The malabrigo Nube I spun was a delight to spin. I'm still a beginner, so it isn't completely even, but I'm happy with it.


You should be happy....very pretty. Colors are my great. Yes, we are forever students....always learning something new.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful. I love the blues and greens.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My mother would never put blue & green together. She thought they clashed. I decided years ago that God didn't make any colors that clashed. That's a human concept. And, thanks for everyone's kind comments!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Greens go with everything. Look at your gardens what colors are the stems. We ewwwwe and ahhh at them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> My mother would never put blue & green together. She thought they clashed. I decided years ago that God didn't make any colors that clashed. That's a human concept. And, thanks for everyone's kind comments!


Blues and greens mimic different bodies of waters and are beautiful together. The only colors I am not crazy to see together are orange and pink. And, probably under the right conditions they would be good. Just couldn't wear them exclusively alone together.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

NICE


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> Blues and greens mimic different bodies of waters and are beautiful together. The only colors I am not crazy to see together are orange and pink. And, probably under the right conditions they would be good. Just couldn't wear them exclusively alone together.


You bring up a fond memory. I have loved orange and pink together ever since Ann Margaret wore it in an Elvis Presley movie. in my mind, I was always as hot as Ann Margaret when I wore those colors. Of course I avoided mirrors in case they might break the fantasy.????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nellig said:


> You bring up a fond memory. I have loved orange and pink together ever since Ann Margaret wore it in an Elvis Presley movie. in my mind, I was always as hot as Ann Margaret when I wore those colors. Of course I avoided mirrors in case they might break the fantasy.????


Lol


----------

